# Ibis Touche seatpost diameter



## Spikes (Jan 9, 2005)

I recently purchased an Ibis Touche frame, but I am uncertain about the seat post diameter. I measured it on the inside of the frame and it seems to 28.6mm. Can anyone conform this? Thanks in advance!


----------

